# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  أشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــ ـــــاقـ لـــــــــكـ / لــــــكـِ

## معاذ ملحم

*
**


عــبــر عــن مـــا بــداخــلـــكـ ..

بــشــعـــور رائــــع

أو بإحـــســــاس مــمـــيــز بـــنــــكــهــة قـــهـــوة الـــصـــبـــاح و الـــمــــســـاء ,,

بـــرائـــحـــة عـــطـــر الـــيــــاســـمــــيــــن ..


أطـــلـــق الــــعــــنــــان لـــمـــخـــيـــلــــكـ و لـِ امـــالـــكـ الـــورديـــة ..

*
*أشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــــــــــاقـ لـــــــــكـ / لــــــكـِ 
.
.
. 
لـــمــن تـــرســـلــهـــا ..؟


*

----------


## إن الله يراك

أشتــــــــــاق للماضـــــــــي

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور "معاذ " على طرح الفكرة 
راقت لي كثيراً 
الإشتياق .. حكاية من حديقة الحياة ..  لا تنتهي تفاصيلها أبداً 
.
.
.


أشتاق إلى ذلك الأمل المرسوم على ثغر أيامي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مشكور معاذ على الموضوع الرائع .. وهل فيه اجمل من لحظات الشوق والذكرى؟!

أشتــــــــــــاق لأيام الطفولة .. للبيت القديم والسهل الأخضر الذى كنت اعتقد ان عند نهايته أصل الى نهاية العالم !!
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*I Miss you..M*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*لا أعلم إن كان يتوجب على وضع حدود للذكريات أم لا ، ولكنها تحرقني أحياناً ..
أشتاق لأيام حُبّ مَضت مع فتاة فرقتني عنها الظروف والأحوال والأيام وتزوجت .. وتزوجت انا بعدها ..
هي ستصبح أماً وانا بعد أشهر سأصبحُ أبــــــاً ..
الى متى سأبقى أشتاق الى هذا الحُب الخفي والممنوع ؟.. 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*والله يا محمود نفس الشعور 

ويلي صار معك صار معي 

.
.
.
وبعدين مع هـ الذكريات المؤلمة .*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*لا معاذ الحق عليك .. مش حضرتك اللي ولعتها؟؟*  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*أشتاقكِ...
وأبحث فيكِ عن ذاتي...
أنتِ...
أجيبي...
أي حدودٍ لذاك الاشتياق...
أنتِ...
أرسلي بعضَ وقت أو بعضَ مكان...
وحرريني...
.
أشتاقكِ...!
*

----------


## بسمه

أشــتــاق لفرحة تملأ قلبي

----------


## 阙切 汜豌

*香谏 旁薯寝 .. 後奕 .

迷是 徇 婷用 轻徨 娩 蔬驿 焰稚 沅 秧侵 轻啼 .. 崆 洼焉 沅 洼 轻淝 .
轻徨 猛愉 吻抒输 .. 轻徨 倾礓 .*

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

迷是 狯 
 轻蛰橇  轻滢橇 媲徭萸 晚 咔 碛咪 掎嫒 轻仍

----------


## &焰卿&



----------


## shams spring

*窃兽 ... 崾徇 轻焰  轻薯 饰秦蠕 湘闱 ...!!*

----------


## 阙切 汜豌

*延轻 谇提 ..

茄硐 娩 猛唔 徇 轻瓦琼 
媲秧线 娩 授徙  让滗 渔 醚歪 阡 逍 轻箱砬 .. 渔 醚歪 驷 泌嫦 .

醚硐 娩 娩傺 裴磉 驷 沅 融硐 .. 崦溴 邮哝 轻滟彦 轻梦硌 软滗 .

耷徭 犴 .. 让滗 用淹 ,, 用淹 

嬗孑 硗汜驿漤 轻 嗅 轻软 轻折硌 轻阗徙  媲嵝 砦禽 轻蹄碲 .

遘芮 彐 掎沩 磉嗜 徇  .. 磉嗜 奕 娩 硖 轻腿 沅  嫒嗅 输叔 瓦琼 轻掎 ,, 沩湘 ,,

驷面 阊  萌嫱 茹郧谘 婷呤 轻瓦琼 .. 檬涎 徙切 ..靠

崤溴 邮哝 俏 轻瓦琼  俏 轻焰琼 .. 迩 邃 

渔 醚歪 沅 逍 轻箱砬 .. 

孢犴 勉 蓓 

砬 猛仁 忧阃驿 ..

渔 迷是 徇 崆窝 嵬偕 蓓 晚鞘 .

04/03/2012
 轻猛 
丬苴苘切 丬茚苘蛙茔*

----------


## 障磙 蠕 轻韵磔鞘

*,,,

窃是 彷是 倾 嬉 萱 沔劁,,,*

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

迷是 狯 梳 轻涯 轻闶哝焉 蓓 仪骓 轻毅卿 释手 羞秧鞘迩  梳逅 渫 轻勉

----------


## 阙切 汜豌

*迷是 崦障耷 轻剌驷 咚硌丘 .. 碹阊漤 轻弯礓 轻 阆礓 轻谝 媲嵩沔 ( 阙卿 ) 崆 蓓迩 咔涫 认琼 晚鞘 孑礤 谠 剌驷薯 

咩 娩 阍是 
*

----------


## 轻嫜仙 轻茄箱砩

软 嵬偾 轻窃薯寝


软 蛰颓 陷恃 泌徜 阡 腿 媲允砬揄


软 滔茄卿 沅裔 咩 峭徙 让腿侨


软 谇徙 轻晕枕 磉搜 闱 礓窍 掎软


软 猛惹 轻棉崆 闱裔 掎软 碲卿


软 枣秦 轻韧茄 犴 邃沁 沅 砣轻


软 谇徙 轻猛惹 犴 邃沁 沅 礓窍


软 轻掎嫒 轻阍是奚 嫣鲜 窃薯寝 掎软


软 谇徙 轻仍 崆 锰 沅 娩窍


软 仨鞘 轻呤 磙 掎沩 颓蒲 磉嗜 窃薯寝


软 畔亚 氵嗜 锨沏 闱 锰 羞秧鞘


软 腿鞘 轻雁轻 锰 戕锨 窃薯寝


软 挢亚 轻湎 碣 掎软 碓是 崦腿侨


软 脱孑 冕矍 碣 掎软 颓蒲 砣退 阡 猛惹软


软 锰汜 轻嵬偾 怯恃腾 羞秧鞘 阙 猛惹软


软 谇徙 轻义嫜 锰 闱 清享 崦腿侨


软 谇徙 轻窃薯寝 锰 闱 窃谘 儒 侍清 猛惹软


软 锰汜 轻羞秧鞘 寿 香孚 视磲 卺 蜗 沅 撬 菅寝


软 嵬偾 轻幂亚 锨沏 闱 侨退 阡 猛惹软


软 嵬偾 馅瞧 崆认 犴 沅 妊迳 崦腿侨


软 嵬偾 轻窃薯寝 闱裔 掎软 碓是 骓弯 崦腿侨


软 嗅 嫘沁 闱裔 酋沅 漭禹 绒讶 徂瞧 让腿侨

----------


## 卺橇 鱼茄

窃是 徨 褪 轻啼驿 崆咪迩 崆授演 沅 沁驿

----------


## shams spring

*اشتقــت لأشيــاء وأشيــاء ... لازالت عالقــة بــك*

----------


## shams spring

اشتقت .. لشيء من الماضي ... !!

----------


## rand yanal

: الشوق:
كلمة بوزنها عشق ! 
 في حناياها حب ! 
 بين حروفها وله ! 
 انه الم عذاب لكنه دائما وابداً عذاب عذب !
حينما نشتاق

تتفجر لديكـ طاقات الإبداع !
ربما تكتشف في نفسكـ شخصاً آخر 
شخصية أخرى 
لم تعهدها 
في نفسكـ من قبل !


اشتقت لك يا كل حياتي .. ♥♥

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حينما نشتاق

تتفجر لديكـ طاقات الإبداع !

كلام مزبووووووووووووووط 100%

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*أشتــــاق...*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشتاق لأملٍ يتعكز على يأس مفرط,,*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشتاق لفرحه رسمت احلامي على كوكب قلبكـ ،،

اشتاق 

و اشتاق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشتاق لـ لحظات باتت من الماضي القريب 
تجمعني بكل من احببت ،، 

اشتااقكـ يا انآ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشتاق للغد المشرق . .
وأشتاق لفرحه لقياكـ . .
وأشتاق وسأبقى أشتاق . .

----------


## دموع الغصون

أشتاق لــ تنفس بعض عطرك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشتاق لـ لونكـ الأبيض ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشتقت لـ روحٍ ما زالت تهوى انتظاري لها ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

من حقيُ أن آخآفِ علـے ،،[ شخص ] أصبــّح ؛ عِندي

عَآلمِي گلـہَ ♥ ..~ ثِقِ بـ أنّكِ حِينَمَـآ تَغِيبِ عَنْ حَيَـآتِـي . . لآ أفْتَقِدُ الرّآحَةَ وَ حقيُ أن آخآفِ علـے ،،[ شخص ] أصبــّح ؛ عِندي

عَآلمِي گلـہَ ♥ ..~ ثِقِ بـ أنّكِ حِينَمَـآ تَغِيبِ عَنْ حَيَـآتِـي . . لآ أفْتَقِدُ الرّآحَةَ وَ الهُدُوءْ . .

بَلْ أفْتَقْدُ النّبْضَ بـ دَآخِلِـي . . حقيُ أن آخآفِ علـے ،،[ شخص ] أصبــّح ؛ عِندي

عَآلمِي گلـہَ ♥ ..~ ثِقِ بـ أنّكِ حِينَمَـآ تَغِيبِ عَنْ حَيَـآتِـي . . لآ أفْتَقِدُ الرّآحَةَ وَ الهُدُوءْ . .

بَلْ أفْتَقْدُ النّبْضَ بـ دَآخِلِـي . . والهُدُوءْ . .

أنْتَ قَلّبٍيْ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اشتاااق لك
ماهي حروف يضمها 
حضن الورق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشتقت لـ لحظه تجمعني بكـ ،،

----------


## فيروز

اشتاق لـلصدق

----------


## دموع الغصون

أشتاق لـ لاتوائك حد الهذيان

----------


## فيروز

أشتاق لـالصدق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشتاق لـ ذاتي

----------


## فيروز

أشتاق لـنفسي التي مَضت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أشتقت إليك فعلمني أن لا أشتاق*

----------


## فيروز

أشتاق لـإرتداء اللون الأبيض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أشتاق لترتيب اشيائك*

----------


## فيروز

أشتاق لـصوت صَمتِك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشتاق لمن كان هنّآآ ♥

----------


## فيروز

إشتاق لـليلة هادئة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشتاق لرائحة التراب بعد المطر 
*

----------


## فيروز

أشتآق لـأحآديث الصبآح

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشتاقك يا نصفي الآخر ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أشتاقك حد اللامبالاة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشتاق للحديث معكـ . .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اشتــــاق الـــى لقـــاء بيننـــا بطعــــم القهـــوة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشتاق لـ عيد آآخر ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أشتاق لاشياء كثيره كلها أنت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشتاق لتلكـ الإبتسامه . . كإشتياق الأرض للمطر . . 






*معاذ ملحم*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اشتاق الى بسمة كانت ترتسم على شفاهي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشتاق لصوتٍ يعيدني للحيآآة ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشتـــاقــــك


*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاق للفراش . . 
خليني اروح انام احسنلي . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اشتاق لــأبي   :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشتاقكـ أيتها العصفوره ,,

 كانت تغرد على شباكـ نافذتي في كل صباح . .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشتاق لــ ليالي تقف على أعتاب القمر

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاق . . لذكريات جميلة كانت تجمعني بهِ .
أشتاق . . لأيام الطفولة التي قضيناها سوياً .
أشتاق . . لتلكـ الأماكن التي كنا نجلس فيها .
أشتاق وأشتاق لكـ . . ولأشياء كثيرة أصبحت من الماضي . . 

Melhem*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاقكـ وكفى . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

* أشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــ ـــــاقـ لـــــــــكـ*

----------


## &روان&

لّم آّْعّـــلمّ آن الآشتَيآّق يَقُتُلُّ بَــ هذَه آّلّْدَرَّ جةّ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الى حد الجنون . . صورتكـ بالبال موجوده*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حقآ .. اشتاقـــكـ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاق لأيام الجامعه . . 
وذكريات الأصدقاء . . 
وفنجان القهوه مع صباحيات فيروز تحت الشجره أمام كليه الإقتصاد . . 
ولدكتور الجامعه الذي كان يعطينا المحاظره . . 

أشتاق وأشتاق*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشتاق لِ اليرموكـ . .*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اشتاق الى ذلك الفنجان الذي كنت احمله بين دي كل صباح برفقة صديقاتي*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاق لكوب من الشاي الساخن . . أحتسيه أنا وأنت يا صديقي .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشتاق لسخط عيونك 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاق . . 
لذكريات جميله كانت بالعاصمه . . 
ولأيام رائعه قضيناها سوياً . .
ولصوت العود حينا يُطربنا . . 
ذكريات أجمل من رائعه . . 

: : معاذ ملحم : :*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشتاق لـ ثرثرة سكوتنا

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشتاقكـ وأشتاق لهدوئكـ وأشتاق لوطن يجمعني بكـ . .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشتاق لــ نفتصيل كثيره تجمعني بك 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشتاق لــ نفتصيل كثيره تجمعني بك 


*

----------


## علاء سماره

أشتاق لماض قديم لن يرجع
ابدا
 :Eh S(17):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*اشتاق للقائاتنا*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*أشْتاقُ لِشَخصْ أجبَرتنِّي مَلآمِّحَهُ عَلي عِّشّقُهُ..!*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*صديقــــــــــــاتي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشتاق إلى تفاصيل صغيرة بقربك 
*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*اشتقت لملآمحي في عينيك . .*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اااااااااااخ لو الزمن يرجع فينـــــــــا*

----------

